# Furniture Paint



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi y'all. I've got a kitchen table/chair set I'd like to paint. It's my own, not a client so a mistake isn't the end of the world.

I've got some SW pro industrial water based alkyd urethane left over that I was thinking of using. It gets pretty hard when I've used it on doors/trim but not sure if it'll hold up to a kitchen table/chair set up. I mean, it probably will but I'd rather not have to sand it off after a few months of use. Anyone have experience using this on a table? If so, what would you use to top coat? I'd like a flat finish. I've used rattle can flat clear for small end tables which works well but again, looking for someone with more experience than I.
Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The only thing better would be a lacquer, poly, or conversion varnish. Typically going to spray those finishes.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've done alot of furniture with BM Advance. My biggest concern with a table would be the actual top. I would atleast put 1 or 2 coats of a clear on the top.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Much appreciated. I understand Lacquer would likely be better--it's what my cabinet maker finishes my cabs with so I know it's very durable. I'm just not that good at lacquer. It's...how do you say...above my pay grade 

For clear--would you use armorshield by SW? I only ask for SW referral because I moved not too long ago and BM is about 25 miles away (city traffic) and I have 3-SW stores very close by. But yeah, advance is some good stuff. I'm planning on putting many thin coats of clear. I have clumsy guests and am clumsy myself.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

general finishes WB conversion varnish, comes in a flat and very durable.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> general finishes WB conversion varnish, comes in a flat and very durable.


Where can you buy GF Conv. Varn. Coco? Can you put that over Advance?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Where can you buy GF Conv. Varn. Coco? Can you put that over Advance?




Should be able to buy it at a local GF supplier, if they don’t keep it in stock they can order it.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

I just ordered a gallon off amazon. Too busy to go hunting for supplies.


----------

